# Help Quick... Is sand OK?



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

My P's are finally at it (I've been patient as hell).

all the signs point to mating... but, I have a sand substrate and my guy is blowing the nest in the sand. Will the eggs stay where they are layed? I don't see why they insist on the sand... I have rock in there.

Am I gonna have a problem with the sand and if so what should I do?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

If he decided to blow his nest in the sand instead of the rocks...then I think it shoudl be ok. He should know what he's doing. And in the wild, aren't there sand substrate too?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yea man, I could see syphoning the eggs might be cause you probs, you'll just have to wait and see. You'll probably be able to just skim the sufrace, and pick them up.

The only shitty thing is making any big changes in the tank might cause them to not spawn.

Keep us posted, and good luck









btw tell us more about your tank, and P's


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Good point I'm just worried the egg's will be buried because sand is so easily disturbed.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yea, and is the sand gonna stick to the eggs. Maybe someone who has had experinced a spawn with sand substrate can enlighten us


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

read here please....


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks for that Nike. I have rock in there so I guess I'll just have to do my best.

I'd just like to add something to what I said before aswell:

I currently have 5 reds in my 120 - 2 @ 8" and 3 @ 6-7". It was the two big ones that I noticed were producing all the action... but then I noticed that 2 of the smaller ones were also trying to get in on the action. All three were blowing sand in different parts of the tank. Is it safe to assume that they are all fighting to mate? The other big one (which I assume is the female in the whole mess) was going around to all three of the P's (skank). Could she be comparing the three of them and possibly choosing the one she wants or am I reading too much into this?

Nonetheless, I've got a pretty active tank right now. I'll update in the morning. Night.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Well I managed to siphon up alot of the eggs. About 30% or so were on a rock and the rest missed. I got all the ones on the rock and the ones on the sand didn't stick to it very well and a got most of them too. This is so cool... I guess I'm gonna have to do some reading.

I set up a ten gallon with everything out of the parent tank. I've got a sponge filter on it. I didn't put any substrate in it though... is this right? I have some rock and fake plants in there and i assume that's enough.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Well it seems as though no one is as interested in this as i am so this will be my last update. Prolly cause I'm using this thread still, but eh, no matter.

As of now, I estimate there are 150 - 200 eggs in the 10g i set up last night. If I am correct they should start hatching sometime tomorrow or Saturday. I'm leaving town this weekend so I doubt I'll have any living when I get back, but hopefully the next spawn will go bette and I'll be able to bring alot of them to size. God knows I could use some cash right now so the LFS will be the proud recipient.

Also, I put a thin layer of gravel beside the spot where the eggs were deposited so hopefully they choose that spot next time. I didn't want to put it right on the spot cause I was worried they might not want that spot anymore.

I'll update if anything spectacular happens... if not... I wont. And expect pics when the next batch comes.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

so what happened? now i'm all interested and fantasizing (sp?) of my own p's laying eggs


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I prefer gravel, sand is a pain in the ass


----------

